# Bell Island Fishing Pier



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

has anyone ever been to or heard of this place? i am going to be in that area (swan quarter)sometime in the next week and was wondering about this pier. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Its a not too long of a walk from the car park out over the marsh grass (above it since you're on the pier already. take BUG SPRAY! You are then fishing in Pamlico Sound. I've not fished there this time of year.In the summer and fall it can be great fishing.It is a Public pier and is not open 24 hrs. a day.


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

Never been there myself but Googled it for curiosity sake and it looks pretty nice to try to fish from.

http://www.fws.gov/Refuges/profiles/recEdMore.cfm?ID=42532


----------



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

just thought i would post a little report from this pier on 5/23. got there a little later than i wanted,but it was about 6:30. the water was slick as glass.caught some mullet for bait,but no takers.there were a few others catching some small spots and a few small(but keeper) trout. we switched over to cut bait and the fish started hitting about lunch. lost 2 small founder,caught big skate,few small blues and then my reel went to screaming and i pulled up a 24" spec that weighed almost 4 lbs. all in all it was not too bad of a day,atleast we didn`t get skunked.:fishing:


----------

